# No more Katzeye for Canon 5D Mark II?



## RGomezPhotos (Aug 2, 2012)

I will be pulling the trigger on a new Canon 5D Mark II on Friday and thought I would at least order the focusing screen optimized for fast lenses... Went onto Katzeye and can't find their screens for the 5D Mark II. Nada. Nothing. I sent an eMail to them for info... Strange since they still offer view screens for the 10D and Rebels...


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 2, 2012)

You can get brightscreens and just put it in yourself. Not cheap though


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Aug 2, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> You can get brightscreens and just put it in yourself. Not cheap though



Damn... $200....


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 2, 2012)

RGomezPhotos said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > You can get brightscreens and just put it in yourself. Not cheap though
> ...


Yeah I did say not cheap


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 2, 2012)

Why not get the EG- S focusing screen for like 40?


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Aug 2, 2012)

Will a screen for a 5D classic work? I have a BrightScreen #5 I'd like to sell.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 2, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> Why not get the EG- S focusing screen for like 40?


Unfortunately the eg-s does not come close to how good the bright screen is


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2012)

/The Katxeye screen for the 5D has been used for the Mark II.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 2, 2012)

I would think if the measurments are the same there should be no problem its an easy install


----------



## jacktaka (Aug 2, 2012)

hey guys, try www.focusingscreen.com

also, can someone tell me what's so special about brightscreen?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2012)

jacktaka said:


> hey guys, try www.focusingscreen.com
> 
> also, can someone tell me what's so special about brightscreen?


Some say they are better, some not. 
They use cut down Canon or other larger screens, and / or make their own. They treat them with a undisclosed process to be brighter than the ones Canon supplies for $45.00. 
Making the best possible focus screens is a art, and it can be expensive to make really good ones, as opposed to merely milling down one made for a 1 series camera, or a Hasselblad, etc.


----------

